
Interview of Frank Schilling, the World Famous Domain Investor - transburgh
http://www.seobook.com/archives/002242.shtml
======
tx
What a shame... It's because of people like him most Web 2.0 companies have
shitty names: because all imaginable .com names have been stolen by these
scumbags.

~~~
MobileDigit
If they get there first how are they stealing?

------
brianmckenzie
I find it interesting that he doesn't see much of a future in .tv, .mobi etc.
Not sure I agree with him there, but then I'm not a multi-million domain
speculator.

------
transburgh
This is a good interview.

